

The Collected Papers of Albert Einstein - avgn
http://einsteinpapers.press.princeton.edu/

======
whitten
Cool concept. Be warned that the early papers are not in English, nor is there
a translation available.

I expect this will change with time, but this is powerful collection
nonetheless.

I also warn the reader that there is no tutorial. The papers assume you are
already motivated to read by learning the meaning of terms independently of
these papers.

